# A new alternative to Nitrogen!!!



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey, what would you guy's say if I told you that you could run a constant *350 to 500psi* with *one* single compressor and no Nitrogen or anything as such.

Using any of these compressors:
[*]Thomas/Firestone 1/5HP
[*]Viair 350C 100% Duty
[*]Viair 450C 100% Duty

Let me add... No nitrogen or any engine driven compressors.

Did I get anyones attention?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 21 2003, 12:38 AM
> *pressures dont impress me unless it has quick recovery...*


Recovery time should be around *30 seconds* for a *6* to *9* gallon tank. I don't think that's too bad for *350* or *500 psi*. Am I getting anyone interested?

*P.S. Keep the questions coming...*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Oct 21 2003, 01:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Oct 21 2003, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, i also read that your car has "large air bags" on it... lol

that article was written when bags were just coming out huh?[/b][/quote]

Actually yes that article is quite old, it was shot in 1998 and appeared in the April 2000 issue of Low Rider Magazine. For many of you Low Rider Magazine readers you'll know that two of our cars pioneered what air bags are today, especially in California... We weren’t the first shop doing bags but we were the first shop doing what is now known as "fast bags". Our most popular vehicle, "The Antifluid" was the first bagged vehicle to get _*setup of the month*_ in the July 1999 issue of Low Rider Magazine. That same vehicle was also the first vehicle to do a three wheel on air while driving.

We started doing air bag setups in 1997; in 2001 we took a break from doing bags due to boredom. In early 2003 I got the bag-bug again and decided to look for something new... 

Well I found it, I hope... The unit I've been talking about is ready for testing and will be installed in one of our shop vehicles in late November or early December. If it lives up too all of its potential it will be available for sale by the end of December 2003.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 21 2003, 01:32 PM
> *I'd say it unbelieveable, and that you should send me a sample compressor for a full unbiased evaluation!   :biggrin:*


Believe it! I will be taking the vehicle out to prove itself in early to mid December. I also picked a heavy 1963 Cadillac to be the test vehicle... I'm looking for some feedback from everyone, I want so see what people think about this new product and how it can help us all.

To all: _*Ask all the questions you want...*_

P.S. *216RIDER* The air bag setup on your Impala is clean! It’s rare that people take the time to make their bag setups look attractive... Thumbs up!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 21 2003, 02:01 PM
> *do you do something to the diaphram or extra check valves or something i know you cannot cget a compressor to do that stock by it lonsomeself
> 
> 
> ...


We don't modify the compressor at all; the unit is self-standing. This is why you can use anyone of those compressors that I mentioned in my first post. Actually you can use _ANY_ compressor that puts out 125psi or more, volume really doesn’t matter.

_*Keep the questions coming everyone...*_

P.S. oh... and guys can you all stop the debate; we all need to work together!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Oct 21 2003, 04:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Oct 21 2003, 04:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it has to be some sort of pressure intensification set-up, where the compressor is fed pressurized air instead of atmospheric air pressure... but I would think the comp would need some mods to be capable of seeinf that pressure without blowing a cylinder..

but you indeed have me thinking![/b][/quote]
Actually this unit does not affect the compressors operation nor does it change the way the compressor receives air. The compressor is only used as a partial air source.

I know this might be a stupid question but; do you think it's something you guys could use? :biggrin:

_P.S. Come on guys, please stop the debating!_


----------



## Switchezz (Dec 4, 2002)

so its a pump we use something like that for paintball 120 psi as drive for the pump that will put out 3,000 psi


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i have found the best alternative to nitrogen


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMinIT_@Oct 22 2003, 12:08 AM
> *bout that compressior how big is it gonna be,how much,how many amps does it pull,how big is the port on itand what finish'es will it come in?i got a real fast bag setup 3/4 inch everything and want more press
> 
> 
> so if u could hit me up i want one*


1. It's not a compressor; it will work with your current compressor. Only one compressor will be needed for entire system.

2. It's not too big and its pretty light for its size, it's mainly made out of lightweight metals.

3. Prices are not set yet, but I can tell you that it's much cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries).

4. Here is the greatest part... it uses no electricity... at all! You see, no more extra batteries or having to worry about running down your car battery with the use of multiple compressors.

5. Port size will vary dependant on the particular unit 1/2" or 3/4". But remember our current compressors don't have large ports either.

6. We haven't decided weather the unit will be polished or in its bare form, most likely the first units will be in raw metal form (not polished or chromed).

7. The unit will be available for purchase in late December 2003. I have one unit for testing right now and will be taking it to local events in late November or early December.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE+Oct 22 2003, 04:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CORE @ Oct 22 2003, 04:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2003, 12:58 AM
> *Hey, what would you guy's say if I told you that you could run a constant 350 to 500psi with one single compressor and no Nitrogen or anything as such.
> 
> Using any of these compressors:
> ...


this could be usefull lol
all i run is nitrogen with a backup 315 thomas not real light on my wallet[/b][/quote]
I couldn't have phrased it any better...

That is the main reason for this unit... I was tired of constantly having to take my Nitrogen Tank or Tanks out to have them refilled. For one if you have a full show setup like the ones we build at *Envious Touch Auto Customizing*, you have to be careful when removing your tanks not to scratch, break or ding anything. If your Nitrogen tanks are painted you then have to worry that the guy refilling them don't scratch or chip them. Not to mention that they are dangerous to be carrying around in your car. Finally have you ever been on the street or at a show and see that *opportunity to clown someone* (I mean really humiliate them, you know just make them cry!) only to realize or remember that you don't have any more nitrogen.

Well you'll never have to worry any more...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 22 2003, 03:43 AM
> *i loved "the antifluid" and wanted one like it  *


Thanks CORE,

I'll try and post some pic's of her later today or tomorrow.


----------



## 857baller (Oct 11, 2003)

Still not interested i'll run juice anyday :angry:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i'ma stop by the shop i live right on santa gertrudes i'ms check this out 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Oct 22 2003, 02:53 PM


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I cant stop thinking about this thing..


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 22 2003, 03:53 PM
> *i'ma stop by the shop i live right on santa gertrudes i'ms check this out*


Joe,

Feel free to stop by the shop, but don't expect to see this unit at the shop until late November or early December. I build all my *TOP SECRET* projects far from everyone’s eyes. I will announce when I will be unveiling the unit and where everyone can come and see it in action. I'll probably be taking it to local shows and swap meets like Pomona.

If I'm not at the shop when you come by talk to Richard. By the way everyone my name is Nicky.


----------



## SLAMinIT (Mar 18, 2003)

ENVIOUS,ur gonna have to post some pix dog im in the dirty south ,and as soon as it hit's the market hit me up im gettin one!!!
and can u atleast give me a round about size so i know what im workin wit cuz my Dime is goin under the knife for the body drop and extra shavin


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 22 2003, 03:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 22 2003, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--joebomber52_@Oct 22 2003, 03:53 PM
> *i'ma stop by the shop i live right on santa gertrudes i'ms check this out*


Joe,

Feel free to stop by the shop, but don't expect to see this unit at the shop until late November or early December. I build all my *TOP SECRET* projects far from everyone’s eyes. I will announce when I will be unveiling the unit and where everyone can come and see it in action. I'll probably be taking it to local shows and swap meets like Pomona.

If I'm not at the shop when you come by talk to Richard. By the way everyone my name is Nicky.[/b][/quote]
hook me up with a job at the shop


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMinIT_@Oct 22 2003, 04:43 PM
> *ENVIOUS,ur gonna have to post some pix dog im in the dirty south ,and as soon as it hit's the market hit me up im gettin one!!!
> and can u atleast give me a round about size so i know what im workin wit cuz my Dime is goin under the knife for the body drop and extra shavin*


I'll post pictures and videos once the unit is ready for distribution. As far as size goes there will be more that one model and the sizes vary dramatically between models. The one that will be most popular is about the size of a Group 31 battery...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry Joe, no jobs right now.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 857baller_@Oct 22 2003, 09:43 PM
> *Still not interested i'll run juice anyday :angry:*


 yeah yeah yeah, save your juice for the hydraulics forum, this is a air forum thanks


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

dude i hope you get a patent on this shit cuz man this will make you a lot of coin and count me in on one, what does this thing run on Jesus?...cuz man if it is its a miracle, we'll be your canadian distributer, and trust me people will buy here  p.m me on the details of this gizmo, it better not be another "switch bot" thing..LOL jp


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

i hate "TOP SECRET" projects ....waiting sucks and count me in on one too


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo_@Oct 22 2003, 07:07 PM
> *yeah yeah yeah, save your juice for the hydraulics forum, this is a air forum thanks*


 I couldn't have said it better myself... For some reason, people always hate on air... It's all good to me, I encouraged people to roll however they want... 

Keep the hating to yourself, or at the very least, keep it out of the AIR SUSPENSION forum!


----------



## lowagon (Aug 11, 2003)

I am sure it is an air powered booster. nothing new been around for years.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo+Oct 23 2003, 03:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vwlownslo @ Oct 23 2003, 03:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1lorodeo_@Oct 22 2003, 07:07 PM
> *yeah yeah yeah, save your juice for the hydraulics forum, this is a air forum thanks*


I couldn't have said it better myself... For some reason, people always hate on air... It's all good to me, I encouraged people to roll however they want... 

Keep the hating to yourself, or at the very least, keep it out of the AIR SUSPENSION forum![/b][/quote]
I know not like we go into the hydro forum and hate like wtf, and I am friends with mss people that have juice, its your choice, people can be so stupid sometimes


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

let me know what this thing is


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo+Oct 22 2003, 06:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vwlownslo @ Oct 22 2003, 06:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1lorodeo_@Oct 22 2003, 07:07 PM
> *yeah yeah yeah, save your juice for the hydraulics forum, this is a air forum thanks*


I couldn't have said it better myself... For some reason, people always hate on air... It's all good to me, I encouraged people to roll however they want... 

Keep the hating to yourself, or at the very least, keep it out of the AIR SUSPENSION forum![/b][/quote]
most of them know nothing about air springs and they think bags are a new wave thing


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 22 2003, 01:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 22 2003, 01:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CORE_@Oct 22 2003, 03:43 AM
> *i loved "the antifluid" and wanted one like it  *


Thanks CORE,

I'll try and post some pic's of her later today or tomorrow.[/b][/quote]
Hey CORE,

Here are some pics of *The Antifluid*... They are from March of 1999. These are probably the last pictures taken of her before she took her trip overseas.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 23 2003, 01:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 23 2003, 01:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey CORE,

Here are some pics of *The Antifluid*... They are from March of 1999. These are probably the last pictures taken of her before she took her trip overseas.


























[/b][/quote]
overseas :tears: 

do you have a pic of the ass locked up


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

Is this a piston powered air booster? If so, get ready guys 'cause this is no "small" unit that's just screwed in like a check valve or something. And also, if so, for you guys saying "count me in," this is no "small" amount of "front pocket" money... like you use to buy a check valve either.  Whatever it is though, hope it works out for you guys and the best of luck. 



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Oct 23 2003, 11:11 AM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Hey guys, don't forget you can hit me up for all your air bag needs...*

[*]Compressors
[*]Bags or Cylinders
[*]Valves
[*]Hoses, Lines & Fittings
[*]Etc.

Envious Touch Auto Customizing
15836 Lambert Rd. Whittier, CA 90604 
Phone: (562) 244-6203

Hours: Mon-Fri: 9:00AM to 5:00PM
Saturday-by appointment only

www.envioustouch.com 



Last edited by Envious Touch at Oct 23 2003, 10:50 AM


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

yeah I was just checking one out in action, these boosters are pretty quiet, the guy at the dive shop has one and showed me what his can do man it was filling to 5000 running off of 150 psi, its crazy i guess a comapny called haskel makes these things but they aren't cheap he said he got a deal on a used one and paid liek 3,000 canadian for one, and they are like almsot 10,000 new, it boosted it up pretty quick question is how much is your unit going to cost and how dependable is it as he said it is big bucks if you need to over haul it but what envious is saying is true, these things do exist, maybe in the next year it will revolutionize the fast bag scene and give hydros a run for their money, it obviously takes time look at hydraulics and how long it has been since it started its roots, as for air bags it will take some time to make it as crazy as hydraulics....


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

http://www.americanairworks.com/hask-fire.html



here is a link to it, yo check the prices, these units come with a free tub of industrial size vasoline


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey guys... you are _close but no cigar_.

The units I've been talking about are different and will be *much-much-much* cheaper than that. *Did I mention much cheaper?* Oh... and you won't need the Vaseline either.

$6,000 to 10,000 :0 is ridiculous!!! 



Last edited by Envious Touch at Oct 24 2003, 11:26 AM


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

So what kind of coin are we talking...ballpark??? :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 24 2003, 11:48 AM
> *So what kind of coin are we talking...ballpark???  :0*


Prices are not set yet, but I can tell you that it's much cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries).

It's not too big either, its pretty light for its size, it's mainly made out of lightweight metals.

The unit will be available for purchase in late December 2003. I have one unit for testing right now and will be taking it to local events in late November or early December.


----------



## chrias (Aug 21, 2002)

Does it look like this?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrias_@Oct 24 2003, 12:46 PM
> *Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> ...


 Not even close... Guys just be patient, it will be here soon.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 24 2003, 08:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 24 2003, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Badass94Cad_@Oct 24 2003, 11:48 AM
> *So what kind of coin are we talking...ballpark???  :0*


Prices are not set yet, but I can tell you that it's much cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries).

It's not too big either, its pretty light for its size, it's mainly made out of lightweight metals.

The unit will be available for purchase in late December 2003. I have one unit for testing right now and will be taking it to local events in late November or early December.[/b][/quote]
This better not be a hoax, or i'll be pissed :angry: ..just kidden, light weight materials, just make sure its durable none of this like over hauling it every year type stuff, I am a poor kid with bags not Shaq rollin on Dub 6's for winter rims...lol


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 24 2003, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Oct 24 2003, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Badass94Cad_@Oct 24 2003, 11:48 AM
> *So what kind of coin are we talking...ballpark???  :0*


Prices are not set yet, but I can tell you that it's much cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries).

It's not too big either, its pretty light for its size, it's mainly made out of lightweight metals.

The unit will be available for purchase in late December 2003. I have one unit for testing right now and will be taking it to local events in late November or early December.[/b][/quote]
If I'm reading your "fine print" correctly, I translate...

"...cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries... not too big... lightweight metals..."

EQUALS

Not very damn cheap. Sounds like this set-up's gonna replace (more capital) most of what everyone has in their trunks now.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

sounds like less than 600 to me!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Oct 24 2003, 03:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Oct 24 2003, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm reading your "fine print" correctly, I translate...

"...cheaper than the equipment it will be replacing (i.e. multiple compressors, nitrogen tanks that need to be refilled and multiple batteries... not too big... lightweight metals..."

EQUALS

Not very damn cheap. Sounds like this set-up's gonna replace (more capital) most of what everyone has in their trunks now.[/b][/quote]
It will indeed be replacing a lot of equipment that people are using except for your compressor and air tank. Just think every time you refill your Nitrogen tank it’s another $10 to $15 dollars out of your pocket for about 20 minutes of play; I know this will be a lot cheaper and not to mention more convenient.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Man o Man!

This sounds pretty cool!

Lets see it! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 24 2003, 05:34 PM
> *
> It will indeed be replacing a lot of equipment that people are using except for your compressor and air tank. Just think every time you refill your Nitrogen tank it’s another $10 to $15 dollars out of your pocket for about 20 minutes of play; I know this will be a lot cheaper and not to mention more convenient.*


Like I said before, I really hope it works out for you. I'm glad to see you "airheads" are still doin' it, trying new ideas, and innovating the whole thing. It's a shame, I see a bunch of my fellow juicers stagnating and doing the same thing as everyone else and it gets boring. Anyway, keep it up. Can't wait for the day when an air-ride and juice-ride have to do a hop-off because of a tie during a competition. 
I'm giving you guys 5 more years to make that happen. ) 



Last edited by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS at Oct 27 2003, 10:12 AM


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

lol hopefully it will happen sooner


----------



## joeyadms (Oct 28, 2003)

Is it a some kind of forced air induction to the tank with like check valves to prevent backflow..... like an air duct hooked to the front of vehicle then through a valve into the tank... or hooked from the exhaust manifold???


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

no read all the posts and you'll get an idea


----------



## 91caprice (Aug 19, 2003)

Damn... this shits getting me ancy as fuck... I hate re-filling my nitrogen :angry: ... So I'm all game. I have little to no patience, but hell, looks like i have no choice but to wait


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

yeah going in to the dive shop and filling up like 3 tanks at a time sucks ass aswell, this thing better be affordable,


----------



## Navi (Nov 3, 2003)

So what do you plan to use as an Air Tank?

Most air tanks sold in the market for our use should NEVER see more then 150psi.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

lol rated at 150 p.s.i, haven't you heard that all sports are dangerous , this one just will take more lives if it gets to that point :biggrin:


----------



## Navi (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, :biggrin: I ran 600psi to mine a few times...... and it would expand 2" ..........*SCARY*.

I can put up pics of what a blown airtank looks like, Its not pretty.


----------



## goodmouse (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Navi_@Nov 2 2003, 08:34 PM
> *Ok, :biggrin: I ran 600psi to mine a few times...... and it would expand 2" ..........SCARY.
> 
> I can put up pics of what a blown airtank looks like, Its not pretty.*


 lol, you watched your tank expand 2" i would have been ducking for cover.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

quick question, you say you can use any compressor right? would it have to be a 100% duty, or can you use say, a 20%? I would think a 20% would be hurtin' after running that long.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Navi_@Nov 3 2003, 04:34 AM
> *Ok, :biggrin: I ran 600psi to mine a few times...... and it would expand 2" ..........SCARY.
> 
> I can put up pics of what a blown airtank looks like, Its not pretty.*


 sorta like this??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 2 2003, 09:26 PM
> *quick question, you say you can use any compressor right? would it have to be a 100% duty, or can you use say, a 20%? I would think a 20% would be hurtin' after running that long.*


Actually any compressor will do as long as it puts out @120 to 175 psi. Duty cycle doesn't matter since it won’t run more that 30 to 60 seconds at a time (estimate based on time to fill one 6 gallon tank).


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

how much is your regular install on fast bags 1/2 port? regular front and back...


----------



## Xonair (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo+Nov 2 2003, 09:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1lorodeo @ Nov 2 2003, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Navi_@Nov 3 2003, 04:34 AM
> *Ok,  :biggrin:  I ran 600psi to mine a few times...... and it would expand 2" ..........SCARY.
> 
> I can put up pics of what a blown airtank looks like, Its not pretty.*


sorta like this??







[/b][/quote]
this was the affect of the compressir running and not shutting off. due to a bad pressure switch.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

2 questions, 

1. for all you people that know, how many psi can say a 12 gallon tank handle?? are they really only rated for about 150 psi (seems a little low to me)

2. Envious Touch: im sure there are at least a dozen people on here (including me) that would be interested in this product if it really does what you say it does, and the price is right. you should maybe think of making a call list of those that are, and give them a call or email them as soon as it is out, with full details. you can sign me up, just let me know how.


----------



## Rusto67 (Nov 6, 2003)

seems to me a return tank would keep the pressure up, if you had a aood way to cycle it back into the system.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 7 2003, 03:30 PM
> *2 questions,
> 
> 1.  for all you people that know, how many psi can say a 12 gallon tank handle??  are they really only rated for about 150 psi (seems a little low to me)
> ...


Don't worry I will be announcing when the unit is ready for distribution.

P.S. as far as the question about the 12-gallon tank, most of the tanks that people are using for bags (me included) are rated at 150 psi and most of us are over pressurizing them. There are industrial tanks out there with a higher psi rating but they are heavier in weight and cost significantly more. I am working to find a cost effective tank for all of us to use.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Nov 8 2003, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Nov 8 2003, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Moco_@Nov 7 2003, 03:30 PM
> *2 questions,
> 
> 1.  for all you people that know, how many psi can say a 12 gallon tank handle??  are they really only rated for about 150 psi (seems a little low to me)
> ...


Don't worry I will be announcing when the unit is ready for distribution.

P.S. as far as the question about the 12-gallon tank, most of the tanks that people are using for bags (me included) are rated at 150 psi and most of us are over pressurizing them. There are industrial tanks out there with a higher psi rating but they are heavier in weight and cost significantly more. I am working to find a cost effective tank for all of us to use.[/b][/quote]
coo coo...

now im wondering though...how high of a psi till my 12 gallon tanks will bust? eventually i'd like to regulate 300-350 to my setup, either straight from a bottle or with a device like the one Envious Touch is coming out with, gots me wondering how much they can really put up with and if they'll be able to handle it for an years?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco+Nov 9 2003, 07:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Moco @ Nov 9 2003, 07:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo coo...

now im wondering though...how high of a psi till my 12 gallon tanks will bust? eventually i'd like to regulate 300-350 to my setup, either straight from a bottle or with a device like the one Envious Touch is coming out with, gots me wondering how much they can really put up with and if they'll be able to handle it for an years?[/b][/quote]
i think 300 would be the highest you should go


----------



## SLAMinIT (Mar 18, 2003)

would ur device work with a belt drive compressor?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMinIT_@Nov 9 2003, 09:07 PM
> *would ur device work with a belt drive compressor?*


Yes it will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2003)

what ..you pumping the air in to a scubba tank?...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

i am reallly interested its mid november any progress?? we havea 49 chrysler with 2 22 gallon air tanks in it that will hold as much pressure as that will let out just gotta tell me when we can buy one


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badfish57_@Nov 10 2003, 11:43 AM
> *what ..you pumping the air in to a scubba tank?...*


 it uses 150 psi to drive the piston which has retarded high compression, you can take like 150 psi and turn it into 10,000 psi like that, hopefully he comes up with it soon, would be cool to have, the actual haskel ones are stupid expensive so if this guy can make them affordable hell i am in


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo_@Nov 19 2003, 12:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kulcutah (Nov 16, 2003)

2 quick questions:

1.) I currently have a 76 coupe deville that has a fast bag air system and iz driven by a engine mounted compressor thats already puttin out 200 psi. i know that the more pressure u have the more force u have 2, but will your product be able to help my car do a standing (or moving) 3 wheel taking into consideration the weight of my car. cuz right now the back gets up wif the quickness and the front even though its movin fast shows no signs of gettin off the ground.

2.) i also would like to know what do think would be the best way to get my car to 3 wheel. so far all i've seen wif air rides is a couple of dog legs form some lite weight civicz and such, or there any xtra long bagz or sumthun of that nature that could lock my back higher so that i could finally get my highly sought aftah 3 ?


----------



## Bumps N Jumps (Aug 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kulcutah_@Nov 24 2003, 12:03 PM
> *2 quick questions:
> 
> 1.) I currently have a 76 coupe deville that has a fast bag air system and iz driven by a engine mounted compressor thats already puttin out 200 psi. i know that the more pressure u have the more force u have 2, but will your product be able to help my car do a standing (or moving) 3 wheel taking into consideration the weight of my car. cuz right now the back gets up wif the quickness and the front even though its movin fast shows no signs of gettin off the ground.
> ...


 Good luck on your standing three, but it prolly wont happen with them 20's you got on there.


http://www.justairbagit-store.com/product....lt.asp&ID=25131

Theres some quad play bags. Thats prolly the tallest youll find.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kulcutah_@Nov 24 2003, 11:03 AM
> *2 quick questions:
> 
> 1.)   I  currently have a 76 coupe deville that has a fast bag air system and iz driven by a engine mounted compressor thats already puttin out 200 psi. i know that the more pressure u have the more force u have 2, but will your product be able to help my car do a standing (or moving) 3 wheel taking into consideration the weight of my car. cuz right now the back  gets up wif the quickness and the front even though its movin fast shows no signs of gettin off the ground.
> ...


This product will not improve your 3-wheel ability on it's own. Your 3-wheeling ability is greatly determined by the vehicle you have and how your suspension is setup or mounted _(especially the rear)_ *although extra psi always helps...* :biggrin:










*BUT DON'T EXPECT TO DO THIS WITH AIR!!!*


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

you can you just need to use air cylinders, like with hydro cylinders but with air.....just gets a little more complicated


----------



## Bumps N Jumps (Aug 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo_@Nov 24 2003, 11:26 PM
> *you can you just need to use air cylinders, like with hydro cylinders but with air.....just gets a little more complicated*


 Thats not a three wheel tho, its a dogleg


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumps N Jumps+Nov 24 2003, 11:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumps N Jumps @ Nov 24 2003, 11:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1lorodeo_@Nov 24 2003, 11:26 PM
> *you can you just need to use air cylinders, like with hydro cylinders but with air.....just gets a little more complicated*


Thats not a three wheel tho, its a dogleg[/b][/quote]
huh? I've seen air cylinders pull a mean standing 3


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where is this thing?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumps N Jumps+Nov 25 2003, 01:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumps N Jumps @ Nov 25 2003, 01:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1lorodeo_@Nov 24 2003, 11:26 PM
> *you can you just need to use air cylinders, like with hydro cylinders but with air.....just gets a little more complicated*


Thats not a three wheel tho, its a dogleg[/b][/quote]
how is that a dogleg???

thats a 3-wheel.


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rusto67_@Nov 8 2003, 01:41 AM
> *seems to me a return tank would keep the pressure up, if you had a aood way to cycle it back into the system.*


 Hey Homie sorry to go off-subject but I just had to say that your truck is the dog's bollocks, it looks so mean I have it as my Windows background

Much props


----------



## lowest (Sep 18, 2003)

If this pressure/ flow booster is REAL im in!......www.burnincustoms.com


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Nov 25 2003, 01:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Nov 25 2003, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh? I've seen air cylinders pull a mean standing 3[/b][/quote]
i know I have too, just cuz you have air cylinders doesnt mean you can only dog leg :uh:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

has anyone ever 3 wheeled on bags  :dunno:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 2 2003, 12:37 PM
> *has anyone ever 3 wheeled on bags  :dunno:*


 some dude with a 52 chevy did it...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Dec 2 2003, 02:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Dec 2 2003, 02:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--joebomber52_@Dec 2 2003, 12:37 PM
> *has anyone ever 3 wheeled on bags   :dunno:*


some dude with a 52 chevy did it...[/b][/quote]
that fucker :twak: :machinegun: 
he probly has some hidden secret nobody knows


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

I heard he sticks a battery onder the frame to do it :0


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Dec 2 2003, 06:03 PM
> *I heard he sticks a battery onder the frame to do it :0*


 i heard he just built some hinges to mount his hood for a front tilt i think your battery theory is crazy


----------



## airsikness (Jul 1, 2003)

i heard he i going to get some bigger bags and he will get like a higher 3


----------



## joe-ker (Aug 29, 2003)

he told me he is going to innovate a hydraulic and air 2 stage suspention in the rear


----------



## Bumps N Jumps (Aug 28, 2001)

I can do a rolling three around turns but its only like an inch off the ground. But then again I dont have bags in the front yet. So the suspension gives when I hit the turn. So once the front airbags are put in I guaruntee I can do a mean rollin three, and a standing three in front of my residence hall. I can almost make a standing three in front of my residence hall right now with the front suspension stock.


----------



## Bumps N Jumps (Aug 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe-ker_@Dec 2 2003, 08:53 PM
> *he told me he is going to innovate a hydraulic and air 2 stage suspention in the rear*


 What would be the point of that? Go with either hydraulics or air.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 2 2003, 08:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 2 2003, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@Dec 2 2003, 06:03 PM
> *I heard he sticks a battery onder the frame to do it  :0*


i heard he just built some hinges to mount his hood for a front tilt i think your battery theory is crazy[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumps N Jumps+Dec 2 2003, 08:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumps N Jumps @ Dec 2 2003, 08:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--joe-ker_@Dec 2 2003, 08:53 PM
> *he told me he is going to innovate a hydraulic and air 2 stage suspention in the rear*


What would be the point of that? Go with either hydraulics or air.[/b][/quote]
i heard the shockwaves that he is using do no give alot of lift so he us using either another shockwave or hydro cylinders tp get double lift seesaw action


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Dec 3 2003, 04:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Dec 3 2003, 04:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
what do you think of that idea


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 3 2003, 11:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 3 2003, 11:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think of that idea[/b][/quote]
come do mine next :cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Dec 3 2003, 02:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Dec 3 2003, 02:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come do mine next :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
like you can't do it yourself :uh:


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 3 2003, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 3 2003, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like you can't do it yourself :uh: [/b][/quote]
sometimes I develop mental blocks that prevent me from looking "outside the box" :angry:


----------



## usamotorsports350z (Sep 18, 2003)

whats the word on the product??


----------



## kulcutah (Nov 16, 2003)

yeah i know itz december already and still no word from envi. :tears: 



Last edited by kulcutah at Dec 5 2003, 07:03 AM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

It's coming... it's coming... don’t worry guys. It will be here soon. I got the test unit in hand just need to get some time to finish our shop vehicle to put it in *(63 Caddy Coupe de Ville)*... you know- I want to show what it can do so I picked a heavy-ass vehicle!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

post up a pic of it!!!


----------



## M-827 (Oct 16, 2003)

I noticed that there were 99 replies to this, so I just thought I'd be the 100th.

Thanks

:cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Dec 10 2003, 09:06 PM
> *I noticed that there were 99 replies to this, so I just thought I'd be the 100th.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 :roflmao: 



so whens this thing due? and whats the word on the HIGH psi tanks?


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

hes blowing smoke .


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Dec 10 2003, 09:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mark @ Dec 10 2003, 09:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--M-827_@Dec 10 2003, 09:06 PM
> *I noticed that there were 99 replies to this, so I just thought I'd be the 100th.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


:roflmao: 



so whens this thing due? and whats the word on the HIGH psi tanks?[/b][/quote]
The unit will be here soon... as far as the tanks go, I really couldn't find any cost effective tanks that can handle more pressure. All of the tanks that I've come across are in the $200 to $500 price range and I know no one will pay that.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 10:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The unit will be here soon... as far as the tanks go, I really couldn't find any cost effective tanks that can handle more pressure. All of the tanks that I've come across are in the $200 to $500 price range and I know no one will pay that.[/b][/quote]
it can be compressed into a scuba right


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

how did that 52 you had at the shop turn out what was done to it 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Dec 11 2003, 10:42 PM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 11 2003, 10:53 AM
> *hes blowing smoke .*


I've never been known for blowing smoke...

If you don't want to believe then don't, I can't make you. I can tell you this though, do a little homework and you'll see that I was one of the first to make fast bags what they are today. Besides that, I am *THE* first to get bags recognized by the Low Rider community!

Here; I'll give you a start... July 1999 Low Rider Magazine, page 184! _(That's not the first and it's definitely not the last)._


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 11 2003, 11:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 11 2003, 11:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it can be compressed into a scuba right[/b][/quote]
Yeah... but I've been looking to get a tank on the market that is close in size and weight to the tanks that most of us already use. I was looking for something to handle about 500 to 700 psi and not be as heavy or as big as Nitrogen/Scuba tanks. I found some but they weren't cost effective; about $200 to $500 each. :uh: 

_P.S. They looked pretty cool and were extremely light in weight!_


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... but I've been looking to get a tank on the market that is close in size and weight to the tanks that most of us already use. I was looking for something to handle about 500 to 700 psi and not be as heavy or as big as Nitrogen/Scuba tanks. I found some but they weren't cost effective; about $200 to $500 each. :uh: 

_P.S. They looked pretty cool and were extremely light in weight!_[/b][/quote]
 just pump that shit into a beer keg :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 11 2003, 11:20 PM
> *
> how did that 52 you had at the shop turn out what was done to it*


Which one? We worked on a 1949 2-door Fleetline recently, as well as a 1949 4-door fleetline... I'm also building a 1951 Chevrolet convertible for myself. :dunno:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 10:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 10:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--joebomber52_@Dec 11 2003, 11:20 PM
> *
> how did that 52 you had at the shop turn out what was done to it*


Which one? We worked on a 1949 2-door Fleetline recently, as well as a 1949 4-door fleetline... I'm also building a 1951 Chevrolet convertible for myself. :dunno:[/b][/quote]
i remember you told me a while back you were bagging a 51 or 52 

whatever ones were bagged what was done to them?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 11 2003, 11:43 PM
> *
> just pump that shit into a beer keg  :biggrin:  :uh:*


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 11 2003, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 11 2003, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember you told me a while back you were bagging a 51 or 52 

whatever ones were bagged what was done to them?[/b][/quote]
Oh... that was my 51, the rear has been bagged for a while but it's coming out for hydros...


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... that was my 51, the rear has been bagged for a while but it's coming out for hydros...[/b][/quote]
how big is your shop is it next to the muffler or transition place


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM
> *Oh... that was my 51, the rear has been bagged for a while but it's coming out for hydros...*


aircraft?????????

what look for it? stock n dropped? 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Dec 11 2003, 11:01 PM


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>how big is your shop is it next to the muffler or transition place [/b]_


_

In the same complex as J&R Transmission; I will be moving to a new location in a clople of months but still in Whittier. This is part of the hold up on the new unit!




Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2003, 11:53 PM
*<!--QuoteBegin--Envious Touch*

Click to expand...

_


> *@Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM
> Oh... that was my 51, the rear has been bagged for a while but it's coming out for hydros...*


*
aircraft

what look for it? stock n dropped?*[/quote]

What do you mean?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?[/b][/quote]
what kind of hydro set up?

do you have full chrome on it ??

where do you get sll your chrome and acc from???

when can i see some pics of it????


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Dec 11 2003, 11:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Dec 11 2003, 11:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Envious Touch_@Dec 11 2003, 10:49 PM
> *Oh... that was my 51, the rear has been bagged for a while but it's coming out for hydros...*


aircraft?????????

what look for it? stock n dropped?[/b][/quote]
Oh... I know what you mean... Aircraft  

No, it will have 3 of our Envious Touch Hydraulic Pumps and be a mild custom car - Modern Lowriding style.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 12 2003, 12:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 12 2003, 12:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I know what you mean... Aircraft  

No, it will have 3 of our Envious Touch Hydraulic Pumps and be a mild custom car - Modern Lowriding style.[/b][/quote]
*Modern lowriding style: *
[*]Chrome extended A-arms
[*]Modern Engine and Trans
[*]Modern Hydro Setup
[*]Partial Chrome Undercarriage
[*]Etc. Etc. Etc.

_*Sorry but almost no-one see's my projects until show time._ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Modern lowriding style: *
[*]Chrome extended A-arms
[*]Modern Engine and Trans
[*]Modern Hydro Setup
[*]Partial Chrome Undercarriage
[*]Etc. Etc. Etc.

_*Sorry but almost no-one see's my projects until show time._ 
:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
okokokok i see
sounds good 
when is it expected to be released?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Dec 11 2003, 11:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Envious Touch @ Dec 11 2003, 11:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... but I've been looking to get a tank on the market that is close in size and weight to the tanks that most of us already use. I was looking for something to handle about 500 to 700 psi and not be as heavy or as big as Nitrogen/Scuba tanks. I found some but they weren't cost effective; about $200 to $500 each. :uh: 

_P.S. They looked pretty cool and were extremely light in weight!_[/b][/quote]
look, if you can get me a tank with a HIGH psi rating with 8 ports i will pay. if this idea works out...it might be worth it. 


i want to see the updates, PICS!! soon isnt a good enough!!


----------



## kulcutah (Nov 16, 2003)

yeah..... my christmas money is starting to run out. :biggrin:


----------



## lowagon (Aug 11, 2003)

Where is this thing at?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

all this talk about this 'new found alternative' and no proof?


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

I think we figured out early what it was and this thing is just gonna cost too much to be marketable at this stage. But who knows, if it's gonna happen, can't wait to see it.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i'l just buy a scuba compresser off of ebay


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

It's coming... it's coming!!!

Sorry but with the holidays and other stuff the project has taken longer than expected. The status still remains the same, we have a prototype unit thats been tested and we are still in discussion with the company that will be building the units for us. This unit will hopefully be out by early to mid 2004. Trust me I want this unit out as much as the rest of you.

Thanks for your understanding,
*Envious Touch Auto Customizing*


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

how long has it been now???
still nothing to see???


----------



## LowLIfeVW (Dec 23, 2003)

A AC compressor will make 300 psi also just gotta watch the duty cycle at that pressure. It will also put out 15cfm and only cost a couple hundred.

Regular steel tanks should be able to withstand 500psi but 700 is pushing it.

My plan it to run two 5 gallon billet tanks at 300psi but regulate the lines down to 150 or so.


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLIfeVW_@Dec 24 2003, 02:52 AM
> *A AC compressor will make 300 psi also just gotta watch the duty cycle at that pressure. It will also put out 15cfm and only cost a couple hundred.
> 
> Regular steel tanks should be able to withstand 500psi but 700 is pushing it.
> ...


 i thinks hes trying to use a AC compressor like off of a big truck but i have already seen some rides with that style setup


----------



## kulcutah (Nov 16, 2003)

thats kool cause my christmas money is gone, and maybe i'll have sum tax refund money by then.....


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 24 2003, 05:01 AM
> *It's coming... it's coming!!!
> 
> Sorry but with the holidays and other stuff the project has taken longer than expected. The status still remains the same, we have a prototype unit thats been tested and we are still in discussion with the company that will be building the units for us. This unit will hopefully be out by early to mid 2004. Trust me I want this unit out as much as the rest of you.
> ...


 Be careful, yo. First you were saying December, now it's early to mid-2004. You don't want to lose credibility with your clientele before your product even debuts.


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

yeah he shoulda just busted it out when it was all said and done, all the hype is getting everyone too anxious, including myself


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1lorodeo_@Dec 24 2003, 08:52 PM
> *yeah he shoulda just busted it out when it was all said and done, all the hype is getting everyone too anxious, including myself*


 go spank it, it will break the anxiety!


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

k I did, ummmm...i'm still anxious..lol


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

Hell, I'm a juicer and I'm anxious as hell too.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 24 2003, 03:01 AM
> *It's coming... it's coming!!!
> 
> Sorry but with the holidays and other stuff the project has taken longer than expected. The status still remains the same, we have a prototype unit thats been tested and we are still in discussion with the company that will be building the units for us. This unit will hopefully be out by early to mid 2004. Trust me I want this unit out as much as the rest of you.
> ...


 can I atleast see the prototype?


----------



## tbranscom (Dec 27, 2003)

lets get a peek


----------



## LowLIfeVW (Dec 23, 2003)

Hehe, for all you cheap bastards out there you can get one of these and presurize your nitrogen tanks to 3000psi :biggrin: 










I wonder how many pumps it would take??? Paintballers use them to pressurize their tanks to 3000 but their tank are tiny 



Last edited by LowLIfeVW at Dec 28 2003, 04:09 AM


----------



## 1lorodeo (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't have time for your silly games.......











































:biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i want one of these, give us an update on how things are going.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

so............. 



Last edited by foey at Jan 23 2004, 12:53 PM


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 23 2004, 11:53 AM
> *so.............*


 :dunno: what's up foey :biggrin:


----------



## chokolit (Jan 6, 2004)

i just read 8 pages of posts for what ...WTF....if this thing is coming you should have bit you lip until it was ready


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

i got one yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

last night i stopped by the shop and he had a few but not enough to put them out yet but he sold me one 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Jan 24 2004, 10:52 AM


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't believe that this thread is still going :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Jan 23 2004, 01:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Jan 23 2004, 01:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--foey_@Jan 23 2004, 11:53 AM
> *so.............*


:dunno: what's up foey :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
lol, nothing much Joe. Just waiting for my truck to get back from the shop. So far they got the new bed, back window and fixed the dents in the cab. Right now I'm just waiting on the new front driver seat and role pan. 

And what's this I hear about you havin one of these new alternatives, hmmm :angry: Can I get a peep  :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey+Jan 24 2004, 12:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (foey @ Jan 24 2004, 12:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, nothing much Joe. Just waiting for my truck to get back from the shop. So far they got the new bed, back window and fixed the dents in the cab. Right now I'm just waiting on the new front driver seat and role pan. 

And what's this I hear about you havin one of these new alternatives, hmmm :angry: Can I get a peep  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
na i'm just joking

but i also haven't seen enviose here in a while


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52+Jan 24 2004, 03:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joebomber52 @ Jan 24 2004, 03:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na i'm just joking

but i also haven't seen enviose here in a while[/b][/quote]
lol, you dik. so how's your bomba, did you finish your trunk hood?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey+Jan 25 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (foey @ Jan 25 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you dik. so how's your bomba, did you finish your trunk hood?[/b][/quote]
na man i'm trying to figure out a way to tilt my front end


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

where is it pics? howmuch ? I need one before 3 months hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Feb 1 2004, 12:08 AM
> *where is it pics? howmuch ? I need one before 3 months hit me up  :biggrin:*


fool didn't you just read my "oh i forgot" topic

and he said it will cost less than the multiple compressers 
but if it is this fast then i say it will be well worth it 



Last edited by joebomber52 at Feb 1 2004, 12:11 AM


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

well this is kinda late on the post, but i been workin with bags for years,....

the tanks you buy will hold that kinda pressure. my boy runs his up to 450 on nitrogen all the time, my other buddy runs his on 350 every day.
we run the notrigen bottle into a regualr air tank to help with hopping, when not using dual ports it eliminates the nitrogen draw back when only running a bottle and lines, gives for beter distrobutoion too. always some nitrogen in the air tank for the second hit while the botte refills the tank and lines ya know. put it this way, on 450 his slam bags blew out before the tank ever even made a creaking noise, his tank is the 5-port from FBI
here is a pic of his s10 dog leggin on 350psi


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Feb 1 2004, 12:56 AM
> *well this is kinda late on the post, but i been workin with bags for years,....
> 
> the tanks you buy will hold that kinda pressure. my boy runs his up to 450 on nitrogen all the time, my other buddy runs his on 350 every day.
> ...


 so where were you going with this nice truck homie


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it a air operated hydraulic motor pumping a air compressor? Seems this would work too.


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 6 2004, 09:09 PM
> *Is it a air operated hydraulic motor pumping a air compressor? Seems this would work too.*


 he wont tell he says it is top secret check out the topic called"oh i forgot"


----------



## M-827 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just thought I'd drag this topic to the top of the list.

What's going on with this product? Has anyone heard anything?

Was it a joke, or just a PR disaster?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 25 2004, 07:45 PM
> *I just thought I'd drag this topic to the top of the list.
> 
> What's going on with this product? Has anyone heard anything?
> ...


 THIS IS BECOMEING A FUCKING JOKE!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr because i really want one!!!! and we all know i like to waist money!!!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 6 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Is it a air operated hydraulic motor pumping a air compressor? Seems this would work too.*


 this should put your theory to rest
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...626a5e9195c96b0


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

fucker :angry: i thought he posted about this but it was just a ttt

i think i should call him again see whats up i forgot when he said it was going to have them ready


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 26 2004, 10:53 AM
> *fucker :angry: i thought he posted about this but it was just a ttt
> 
> i think i should call him again see whats up i forgot when he said it was going to have them ready*


 yea to the mother fucking top :angry:


----------



## M-827 (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 26 2004, 10:53 AM
> *fucker :angry: i thought he posted about this but it was just a ttt
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry Joe! It was just me hoping to find out more about this mystery product.

I got used to seeing this thread on the forum, but it had disappeared recently.

:cheesy: 

Mike


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

WHAT IS IT ?? HOW MUCH DOES IT COST ?? HOW DOES IT WORK?? WHEN IS IT COMING OUT ?? HOW MUCH DOES IT COST?? STOP KEEPING US IN SUSPENSE AND SPIT IT OUT!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Oct 23 2003, 11:10 AM
> *Is this a piston powered air booster? If so, get ready guys 'cause this is no "small" unit that's just screwed in like a check valve or something. And also, if so, for you guys saying "count me in," this is no "small" amount of "front pocket" money... like you use to buy a check valve either.  Whatever it is though, hope it works out for you guys and the best of luck.*


 I remember first responding to this on 23 Oct of last year. I said that I though it was big, expensive and simply a piston-powered air booster. I'm sooo sure that I was right about all of the above. Why hasn't anyone posted any pics of this thing? The first thing some people do when they get a set-up is take pictures of it laying on the bedroom floor, why no pics yet?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

SMOKEY, YOU'RE PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS... 



Last edited by undr8ed at Apr 5 2004, 01:41 PM


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 3 2004, 11:48 AM
> *SMOKEY, YOU'RE PLAYING EITH MY EMOTIONS...*


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: ok big perm....umm i mean big worm


----------



## M-827 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just thought I'd bring this one back up to the top to get Joe's hopes up - falsely of course.

:cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Apr 18 2004, 06:55 PM
> *I just thought I'd bring this one back up to the top to get Joe's hopes up - falsely of course.
> 
> :cheesy:*


 damn i still havn't called this guy


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i think his little project didint work cuz i havent herd or seen any pictures from his cadillac i think it was all bull shit.........lol


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

sounded to good to be true..


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

LoL like 20 of you wasted hours on this one thread LoL fck that, JOKE hello??


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hook line and sinker


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

You never know... :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Apr 3 2004, 10:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Apr 3 2004, 10:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS_@Oct 23 2003, 11:10 AM
> *Is this a piston powered air booster?  If so, get ready guys 'cause this is no "small" unit that's just screwed in like a check valve or something.  And also, if so, for you guys saying "count me in," this is no "small" amount of "front pocket" money... like you use to buy a check valve either.    Whatever it is though, hope it works out for you guys and the best of luck.*


I remember first responding to this on 23 Oct of last year. I said that I though it was big, expensive and simply a piston-powered air booster. I'm sooo sure that I was right about all of the above. Why hasn't anyone posted any pics of this thing? The first thing some people do when they get a set-up is take pictures of it laying on the bedroom floor, why no pics yet?[/b][/quote]
It's been over 6 months and...

NOTHIN' !!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

He may as well kick my dog, too....... :angry:


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

:cheesy: ,
cc


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

dayum... digging around and look what I found... :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 3 2004, 10:42 AM
> *dayum...  digging around and look what I found...    :roflmao:
> [snapback]2101601[/snapback]​*


 this was the biggest lil prank ever


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

It's almost as bad as the assclowns that rip people off!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Aug 3 2004, 11:00 AM
> *It's almost as bad as the assclowns that rip people off!!!
> [snapback]2101652[/snapback]​*


 :angry: assclowns


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Well sicne there area whole whack of people from cali on here, why doesnt osmeone jst go there...











Address:

15836 Lambert Rd
Whittier, CA 90604

(562) 244-6203

Hours:
Mon-Fri: 9:00AM to 5:00PM
Saturday-by appointment only


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Aug 3 2004, 11:24 AM
> *Well sicne there area whole whack of people from cali on here, why doesnt osmeone jst go there...
> 
> 
> ...


i think joe knows the dude and has been there before. but i think hes in on the joke thow


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

SIZE=14]its all bs ......[


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

no i am not in on the joke i gave the guy a call because i noticed i did not see anything that looked like a shop where it said it was and i gave the guy a call and he said they were moving shops to another location in whittier i guess either they didn't get another shop or they would have fixed the site


----------



## neville_edwin78 (Mar 15, 2004)

WHEN IS THIS PRODUCT COMING OUT AND WHERE??????


----------



## antifluid (Jul 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Aug 4 2004, 03:16 PM
> *WHEN IS THIS PRODUCT COMING OUT AND WHERE??????
> [snapback]2105794[/snapback]​*



i don't think until the 5th or 6th of never...

but don't feel too bad, i have been working on something similar that utilizes a complex system of rubber bands, a toilet plunger, and a home enema kit.

did i get anyone's attention?

:roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by antifluid_@Aug 4 2004, 06:55 PM
> *i don't think until the 5th or 6th of never...
> 
> but don't feel too bad, i have been working on something similar that utilizes a complex system of rubber bands, a toilet plunger, and a home enema kit.
> ...



you lie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:angry:  :tears:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by antifluid_@Aug 4 2004, 05:55 PM
> *i don't think until the 5th or 6th of never...
> 
> but don't feel too bad, i have been working on something similar that utilizes a complex system of rubber bands, a toilet plunger, and a home enema kit.
> ...




I nominate my baby's mama for your test, uh dummy 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

